# برنامج تغيير الصوت الى بنت،طفل،صوت ناعم والكثير تعال واضحك على يلي معك



## الآنسة هيفاء (29 مارس 2011)

برنامج رآ آ آ آ ئع جداً اً اً اً

يقوم بتغير صوتك أثناء التحدث بالجوال إلى صوت بنت أو عجوز أو طفله أو شب أو إمرئه

يوجد هناك في البرنامج الكثير من الأصوات







برنامج تغيير الصوت تخيل وانت تتكلم بالجوال وتقوم بتغيير صوتك ألى 
بنت او شب او عجوز او شابة او بنوتة او امرأة او بنت صغيرة 
وهي أداة مفيدة ورائعة ومضحكة بدرجة الأولى 
هو تطبيق مميز لتغيير الأصوات وكذالك أضافة متعة جديدة 
يمكنك بواسطة هذا البرنامج خلص أصوات بنفسك وأضافة أصوات ومؤثرات صوتية 
أخفي صوتك وتكلم بصوت امرأة او عجوزة بطريقة مميزة






تستطيع أضافة الكثير من التأثيرات المميزة, 
يمتلك برنامج تحكم بصوت مكون من 10 تحكمات بصوت يمكنك تسجيل الصوت بكل سهولة

.
.
.

تحميل البرنامج من هنا

.
.
.
تحياتي للجميع




​


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا الج جاري التحميل بس اتمنى يشتغل لان اريد اضحكلي على واحد


----------

